# download video taken on ipod touch



## jethsy (Jun 25, 2005)

I use Picasa for photos, but though I can import the photos taken on my ipod touch, I cannot seem to import the video I took on it to Picasa. Is there a way to import the video from the ipod touch to the computer? I do not have a Mac. I use Windows Vista on my computer. 
Thanks!


----------



## pmciano (Sep 19, 2012)

Just click on the option for Windows PCs:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4083


----------



## Andymicheal (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you ,i really appreciate your help


----------

